# Church and High School Cook Books



## mrdecoy1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi my mom gave me two huge boxes of cook books some very old. Many are from churches and high schools. Are those books usually worth the recipes? usually any good?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

For me, I usally flip through these at yard sales and the like, sometimes you find a winner

As for being worth any coin?  Not so much...

I know as someone who has been "published" in several of these, they're just plain ole fun ...


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

you can find regional and specialty gold in them, but there's a lot of garbage hiding those prize recipes.


----------



## mrdecoy1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Right I meant are the recipes any good? how do I know? suppose it's just a personal taste issue. Hey by the way, I made French onion soup from scratch, was my first step outside of my comfort zone....the soup was great and tasted as good as any restaurant soup I've had. Yay!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

The cook books that I have do have some nice recipes in them.  I would say that by ib large, the recipes are dishes that people are sharing from their kitchens.  Nothing fancy, no uber expensive ingredients, just honest home cookin'


----------

